# Temperature of bird droppings in full sun



## Bradley (Aug 24, 2006)

Hi Mike, I am wondering what the temperature difference would be between a clean body panel in hot conditions and the temperature under of a bird dropping on the same panel? I think there will be a major temp difference, maybe the same difference as between the black and white cars in your last thread?


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

You need to get out more.


----------



## Bradley (Aug 24, 2006)

Nanoman said:


> You need to get out more.


Lol probably, but I now pose the question: Are all bird dropping marks due to acid etching? I've never seen etching on any white cars I've fully detailed. Do birds not poop on white cars? do white cars have a special lacquer? Or am I correct in saying, it's simply to do with panel temperature difference in hot weather?


----------



## Tisgreen (May 18, 2012)

They deffo poop on green ones..


I call mine the "bird sh!t magnet"


----------



## spiros (Mar 30, 2010)

Bradley said:


> Lol probably, but I now pose the question: Are all bird dropping marks due to acid etching? I've never seen etching on any white cars I've fully detailed. Do birds not poop on white cars? do white cars have a special lacquer? Or am I correct in saying, it's simply to do with panel temperature difference in hot weather?


Man i have to disagree with this...Maybe your lucky not to see etching to white but believe iam a white car owner and its a nightmare ..For example if there are 5-6 cars next to mee Always they **** on mine

And something for whites


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Here you go.....

New research suggests that the familiar sight of car bodywork 'etched' by bird droppings are not the result of any corrosive property in the deposit, as is commonly believed. In fact, damage instead results from the paint lacquer contracting upon cooling and moulding to the uneven texture of the hardened deposit.

As paint lacquer warms – in the direct summer sunshine for example – it softens and expands. At the same time, that heat dries and hardens any bird droppings on the surface. Autoglym's researchers discovered that as the paint lacquer cools, overnight for example, it contracts, hardens and moulds around the texture of the bird dropping. To the naked eye, this moulding at a microscopic level appears as dulled or etched paintwork. The light's reflection is interrupted by the imperfect surface, unlike the undamaged paint surrounding it which gives a clearer reflection.

Autoglym's tests with strongly acidic, neutral and strongly alkali bird dropping substitutes highlighted negligible differences in the damage caused. However, differences in paint damage were noted when the substitute bird deposits had varying degrees of grain-to-liquid content. A grainier texture caused greater light distortion (dullness) when the paint moulded around it.

Wax and polish treatments – that protect against chemical attack from acid raid and UV sun damage, for example – provide limited protection from the paint moulding to bird droppings, although they will make them easier to remove. The longer the deposit remains on the bodywork, and the higher the temperatures, the harder the dried deposit will be, and the greater the propensity for the paint lacquer to mould to it as it cools. Bird dropping damage can only be prevented by motorists remaining vigilant and removing the deposit as soon as possible.

Or...if your realy vigilant like me. I actualy caught a bird having a sh!t on my car. I just walked calmly over to the car and punched her right on the nose. Don't think she'll be doing that again :lol: :lol:.


----------



## Bradley (Aug 24, 2006)

Loving the pic Spiros, the question about them pooping on white cars was a rhetorical question, we all know they do poop on white cars. What I am looking at is the difference in damaged caused to paintwork between black and white cars. Has your white paint been damaged by bird droppings?


----------



## spiros (Mar 30, 2010)

Its not my car car my firend i just make a joke .To tell you the truth i never let a bird bomb to sit on my car as long to damage the clear or the paint .. maximum 20 minutes and always parked to the shadow


----------



## Bradley (Aug 24, 2006)

Quote: New research suggests that the familiar sight of car bodywork 'etched' by bird droppings are not the result of any corrosive property in the deposit, as is commonly believed. In fact, damage instead results from the paint lacquer contracting upon cooling and moulding to the uneven texture of the hardened deposit.

Thats what I'm talking about 'Contraction marks'. This is why dark colour cars suffer more, because of the higher temperatures on these colours.


----------



## sohail99 (Apr 21, 2011)

Great explanation trv8!! 

It'd be interesting to see how self healing clearcoats respond to bird droppings! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

trv8 said:


> Here you go.....
> 
> New research suggests that the familiar sight of car bodywork 'etched' by bird droppings are not the result of any corrosive property in the deposit, as is commonly believed. In fact, damage instead results from the paint lacquer contracting upon cooling and moulding to the uneven texture of the hardened deposit.
> 
> ...


Interesting...

 Autoglym's research on Bird droppings throw light on paint damage | Auto Tech Blog


----------



## Bradley (Aug 24, 2006)

Quote: Autoglym's research on Bird droppings throw light on paint damage | Auto Tech Blog 

May well shed light on it, but gives no new advice on repair! Even DuPonts advice is to polish - wet sand and polish or in some cases respray panel.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

TOGWT said:


> Interesting...
> 
> Autoglym's research on Bird droppings throw light on paint damage | Auto Tech Blog


Linky not working. My car is white and I have seen bird etching when I got lazy.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

I've had bird etching happen within a timeframe of 6 hours, normal day, not hot   S**t happens.


----------



## Bradley (Aug 24, 2006)

Lets now split this into 2 categories of damage then: 'Etching' and 'Contraction'.

Quote: I've had bird etching happen within a timeframe of 6 hours, normal day not hot hot... 

Normally in the UK it rains, what does normal mean? summer 70 something degrees?


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Bradley said:


> Lets now split this into 2 categories of damage then: 'Etching' and 'Contraction'.
> 
> Quote: I've had bird etching happen within a timeframe of 6 hours, normal day not hot hot...
> 
> Normally in the UK it rains, what does normal mean? summer 70 something degrees?


Around 17-20 degrees, not in direct sunlight, on a thursday, year 2012, i was wearing black clothes.


----------



## Bradley (Aug 24, 2006)

What puzzles me is why so many people spend time wet sanding and polishing them out when 40% of these marks can be removed easily within 5 minutes.


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

hot **** !


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Sorry, been out of town working demos at a car show and taking vacation time starting tomorrow.

I will be back in the studio this Thursday night for a live broadcast for detailing this car...

http://www.palmbeachmotoring.net/showcargarage/livefeed.html










:thumb:


----------

